# Sealant for charcoal grill



## lilbuilder (Apr 21, 2018)

I tried doing a search for this but couldn’t find anything. I know there the rope type sealers, but my problem is I have uneven gaps connecting my upper to the bottom, nothing at some points and other spots at 1/8-3/32 of a gap and letting water get in, is there a good flexible type of sealer out there? The mating surface is 5/8” on the bottom and 1-1/2” in too.


----------



## Geebs (Apr 21, 2018)

What about using a gasket? I know some use gaskets on the WSM, but that’s more the keep heat and smoke from leaking.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 21, 2018)

how about some high temp RTV sealer. Get it where you want put a sheet of plastic wrap over it and close your lid and let dry. 

Chris


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 21, 2018)

What GMC said. Works like a charm. Have a buddy the uses the high temp red on his doors. 
Clean the surfaces very well and let dry. 
Apply nice thick bead of high temp RTV on the door edges. Put the plastic wrap around the smoker opening where the door edges should be sealing. Close the door and let it set overnight. Next morning take a razor knife and trim all the extra that oozed out around the edges of the doors. Works great.
Fortunately for me my doors were pretty tight and have never need to do it. B


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 21, 2018)

Just don't get the Rutland brand. I got it from a BBQ shop and it sucks big time. Came off in a few places. I fixed it with high temp silicone from auto parts shop


----------



## red farr (Apr 21, 2018)

....it depends on how heavy the top is...heavy you can use a gasket and let the weight settle in...light,probably food safe silicone build it up in layers close the gaps....position the lid before you start if it's removable...
Red


----------



## johnmeyer (Apr 21, 2018)

I needed to seal up the electrical entrance to an old "Fry Daddy." I wrote about it here:

Fry Daddy Final Repair

After a couple of failures, trying to use JB Weld High Temperature welding glue, someone suggested I give up trying to repair the electrical plug and just hard-wire the cord into the fryer. I did that and it worked great, but I needed a sealant that would close up the hole I created and which could withstand both the temperature and also the oil spills from the fryer. This is what I used:

Permatex 22072 Ultra Black Maximum Oil Resistance RTV Silicone Gasket Maker

For your application, the one thing you should look at is whether it is considered foodsafe. This was of minor importance in my situation because the area being sealed was never going to be in direct contact with the food or the hot oil.

The stuff has worked incredibly well and I've used the fryer many, many times since I fixed it.


----------



## lilbuilder (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you for your responses I am going to go with the black high temp silicon, I was missing the part about putting the paper in between the two pieces to separate them, thank you again for the advice I will do my best do respond to let people know how it worked


----------



## challenger (Apr 21, 2018)

This is the stuff you want. No messing with laying a bead and oozing. Clean one surface, cut to length, peel and stick. Adjust your latch to compress the felt and it seals beautifully with no smoke leaks.


----------

